# A new option for collecting sawdust behind yourcompound miter saw...



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I've seen several posts on collecting the sawdust from your sliding (or non-sliding) compound miter saw. Some people have tired the Chopshop dust hood, but found it large and cumbersome.

Many people have also seen my Kerry-All Pouch cover for the CMS:










Now I have added an option to this cover, a fold-down flap to divert sawdust. Simply take the cover, and hang it from the ceiling or rafters with rope or bungee cords, and mount the cover behind the saw. Place the bottom flap into a cardboard box. Thus doesn't take up any extra room, my saw in the picture is an inch from the wall.










This is the prototype, I'll have it ready for market next week. Please let me know what you think. Changes needed?

Here's a link to a short video I made with the cover:


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

It's an interesting concept and probably works well to capture the heavier dust, saving some sweep-up effort later. My bigger concern with these saws is the fine dust that they launch that suspends in the air. I think there is a great opportunity for solving this problems with an aftermarket dust collection solution. Hobbyists have struggled to capture dust on this saw adequately on our own, even with professional grade CFM in place.

So, I believe that you can sell some of these because it looks like it surrounds the saw nicely and contains the dust that would normally fall on a larger area of the floor or surrounding cabinets and tools, but I don't think they will solve the problem that people really need solved, which is 'how can i keep my lungs clean', rather than 'how can i keep my shop floor clean'.

I applaud the innovation. I love to see entrepreneurial efforts to solve problems that woodworkers face.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Just my honest opinion below, just trying to be helpful.

Yes, definitely innovative. Looks practical and should work OK. I can tell you right now profitability-wise this product's niche will be for residential contractors who have to do their cutting outdoors/in backyards where their clients' sawdust concerns (pressure treated or just general mess) are high. Having an integrated folding-away frame to firmly hold up the shroud (i.e., windproof) outdoors will be key. If you can distribute and sell this at a decent volume with 25%-30% margin for about $60-$75-ish retail then maybe you'll have a winner - until established manufacturers sell copies of your prototype for cheaper and with better looking packaging (I assume you will have no patent(s) and legal budget to combat this).

I say contractors niche only because IMO home owners/workshops may find this setup somewhat ugly and/or won't outlay the cash for something like this because they already have spent money on a vacuum/system, air filtration and a broom/dust pan. Otherwise, generally, I think that is an innovative idea to capture 50%+ of a miter saw's sawdust.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for both your comments- they're well-appreciated. I agree it doesn't capture the fine dust, but I don't think you will ever find any saw attachment that will do this, short of having a massive vacuum on it. That's why those stand alone ceiling-mounted air filtration systems sell well. It would be fairly simple to add a 4" vacuum attachment, which might help create a bit of a vacuum in the 'shroud'. 
This is my 'walk before you run' version. I wanted something very simple at first, because that's what I saw on these forums- the chop shop unit is big and cumbersome and users were looking for something smaller and simpler. I agree that this won't work outside, but all of the homemade units I've seen here have been in shops (and many fall into that 'somewhat ugly' description you mentioned). In that regard, redSLED, I disagree that this is a contractors only niche.
I'm still working on a framework that would work outdoors, because there is a market for those as well. 
Again, thanks for all the comments.


----------

